# After 9 Months I can unwrap my Birthday Present!



## lilmiraclesfarm (May 15, 2009)

My mare who I have a very special bond with, gracefully gave me my first filly, on my birthday and I'm finally getting to unwrap my birthday present after 9 months!!

Its been a long and grueling winter watching this girl grow but now I finally get to see what was underneith all of that HAIR, and let me tell you, its NOT what I was expecting. Doesn't even look like my horse.

I am just head over heels in love with her!




I don't know what I'm looking for when it comes to a correct horse, but I just see her attitude and her presents and I love every bit of it, even if she's got a hot headed personality.

She was not at all happy to be taking these pictures either!





*Before*






*After*


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 15, 2009)

She is gorgeous....I love clipping, it is my favorite pasttime and also is great to be able to unwrap presents in the spring and summer!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday! She is SOMETHING!!!!!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (May 15, 2009)

What a beautiful face she has


----------



## shelly (May 15, 2009)

:wub



WOW...very, very nice!!!!! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (May 15, 2009)

Thank you everyone, Its just amazeing what a difference from her winter woolies to nakey.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 16, 2009)

Whoa! Now THAT'S a makeover!



She's truly lovely and I agree, her attitude comes through very clearly in the photos.



Love the second to last shot for personality and the first clipped shot for conformation.

Leia


----------



## Jill (May 16, 2009)

What a pretty girl!!! You do know what that snip is for, huh? It's a kiss target


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (May 16, 2009)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Whoa! Now THAT'S a makeover!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know! I just can't believe that horse was under there. The winter pictures of her don't do her any justice. They give her a very plain and short face, high butt, big legs, and round. Oh yes and attitude she does have! Her mother is the same way, they have this quarky personality, and not funny quarky either. 







Jill said:


> What a pretty girl!!! You do know what that snip is for, huh? It's a kiss target


Now if only someone would explain that to her! She does not like her kiss spot to be kissed. I have snuck a couple in and oh boy do I get the look! Ears back, eyes wide and she gives a puckered smurk. Its like i've violated her. She's just such a brat I love it.


----------



## lilstars (May 16, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!! shes very cool


----------



## Kira98 (May 16, 2009)

are you sure thats the same horse !



she is so pretty a very nice filly you have what a bday present to have to wait that long

but im sure you think it was well worth the wait ! she is nice


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (May 16, 2009)

Are you sure that is the same horse????? WOW



What an awesome transformation!!!!!


----------



## Brandi* (May 17, 2009)

Oh WOW!



I LOVE HER! Especially her wild forlock and mane



Just how I like it


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (May 17, 2009)

Kira98 said:


> are you sure thats the same horse !
> 
> 
> 
> she is so pretty a very nice filly you have what a bday present to have to wait that long but im sure you think it was well worth the wait ! she is nice





The Simple Life Farm said:


> Are you sure that is the same horse????? WOW
> 
> 
> 
> What an awesome transformation!!!!!


*Yes, it is the same horse! The funny thing is, even after I clipped her, I didn't really "see" her until I uploaded the pictures. From that point I couldn't believe this horse was hiding under all that fur. * 



Brandi* said:


> Oh WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Me too! All my horses have wild forlocks. I love the look. *


----------



## Equuisize (May 20, 2009)

What a transformation.

You've inspired me to break out the clippers.


----------



## A Yankee In NC (May 20, 2009)

what a fabulous animal hiding under all that fuzz!!!!!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 21, 2009)

She is beautiful!! I love that second to last shot of her! Where she looks like she has had enough and she is getting outta there! lol. Congratulations on your wonderful birthday present!!


----------



## mandi (May 21, 2009)

I didnt have time to reply last night, but my husband and I sat at the computer for about 20 minutes looking at the pictures of your filly. He couldnt believe that it was the same horse and kept asking me to scroll up and down to see if the markings were different...once he finally figured out it was indeed the same horse he told me that it must have had an intensive excercise program to loose all that weight from winter. He said "that cant all be hair there is no way look at her from the front view... I just dont see that being all hair." I just thought to myself... Boys, ARGH!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (May 21, 2009)

mandi said:


> I didnt have time to reply last night, but my husband and I sat at the computer for about 20 minutes looking at the pictures of your filly. He couldnt believe that it was the same horse and kept asking me to scroll up and down to see if the markings were different...once he finally figured out it was indeed the same horse he told me that it must have had an intensive excercise program to loose all that weight from winter. He said "that cant all be hair there is no way look at her from the front view... I just dont see that being all hair." I just thought to myself... Boys, ARGH!


Hahaha, thats great! I can provide more pictures if needed to prove to him its all hair!! Never had a day of training, just grain and hay in her diet. Grass now that the weather has been nice. She is an excellent example of not being able to determine what kind of horse hides beneith the hair.


----------



## dreaminmini (May 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday to You!!!! Wow, nice present hiding there. She is beautiful. I must say tho she was pretty cute all fuzzy too


----------



## midnight star stables (May 21, 2009)

What a cute picture! She is beautiful, Congrats on your great present


----------

